# New Horse!



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

Whalin (whale-in) is a Appendix Quarter Horse..I got him for Christmas (I had no idea my mom got him for 2 months!) 
-screams like a little girl- Unfortantly no pictures of him yet, as I am forgetfull and forgot to bring the camera to the barn. He is 4 years old (late foal) and was just broke this year. Whalin has excellent ground manners and temperament. I couldn't ask for more! My family got him for a great price, after years of searching, man ol' man. xD
The only thing am worried about it he is spur broke and am not expericed with that! Hopefully I'll "master" it soon..lol
Whalin has face markings closly resembling Barbaro...








((Note this horse piture above is not Whalin, it is Barbaro, hope there is no confusion)




This is not me riding him, this is his previous owner. In this video he looks short and stocky, but he is more slender and tall in person. 
Critiques or thoughts on movement and anything else?


I'll get pitures hopefully by tommorow! :lol:


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

hes beautiful! i love him! im not going to critique because i dont know really anything about western pleasure or most western horses  but hes very pretty, and looks like he has nice movement


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks, he is actually more English, Am going to start working with him though for Western Pleasure and as an all around horse. C:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He looks really nice; I like that he's actually being allowed to use his hindend fairly well...(one of my pet peeves of WP is that the horses don't use their hind ends as their 'drive train' because they are forced to go so unnaturally slow...

As far as how he's trained, I would suggest you get some lessons with him; if you can, get the lessons with the person who actually trained him.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I suggest you don't forget the camera and you hurry up and post pictures 

Congrats!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

We NEED pictures!


----------



## sunshineo0o (Oct 15, 2009)

Congrats on getting a horse! He looks beautiful! Good luck with him


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

WOW!!
Yay for you both!
How exciting is this!!
We want pics!!! hehe
He looks nice. In the vid I can tell he does have slender legs.
He looks very nice. 
Love his tail!!!
Halfpass


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> He looks really nice; I like that he's actually being allowed to use his hindend fairly well...(one of my pet peeves of WP is that the horses don't use their hind ends as their 'drive train' because they are forced to go so unnaturally slow...
> 
> As far as how he's trained, I would suggest you get some lessons with him; if you can, get the lessons with the person who actually trained him.


I like how his previous owner trained him carefully and softly. C: 
Oh yes, I am going to get lessions by someone I think that will be great, Whalins pervious owner lives 3 hours away from me and he doesn't (I highly doubt he does) do lessions. But lessions are a diffenet yes!

Thank you so much everyone! I forgot the camera yet agian, tommorow I promise! And maybe even some pitures of him playing in the snow. :lol:


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

HalfPass said:


> WOW!!
> Yay for you both!
> How exciting is this!!
> We want pics!!! hehe
> ...


:lol: Haha, He does has TINY slender feet! Hopefully it shouldn't get in the way, I make sure he wheres boots for some support though, when riding.
Thank you  Pitures tommorow, I promise. xD


----------



## eaferg (Dec 26, 2009)

Cute boy! It's not a positive thing in the horse world but secretly I am a sucker for dainty, slender-legged horses. Oh well, congrats you lucky girl!!


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you. =) I've always had a love for tall slender horses. xDI've always ridden a stocky tank like horse. xD Slender and tall is new to me. I first got on him ad looked down and I was like "Dam, toothpick!" 








My camera and computer seem to hate me..This is the only picture my computer loaded on. Dx Here is Whalin, with his hood and blanket...


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

Cute. Kinda reminds me of a war horse with the armor on his head in the pic you just posted.


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

southerncowgirl93 said:


> Cute. Kinda reminds me of a war horse with the armor on his head in the pic you just posted.


Haha, I thought he looked ready to the fighting ring. :lol:


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

He's beautiful.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

He's nice! Looks like he'd be a good HUS horse!


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

He's soo pretty! I love him!


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you everyone. =)


----------



## somthin funky (May 9, 2009)

congrates!!!
dont you love having a horse.
what i would do is see how he goes without spurs.
or just learn how to use them:lol:


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

^^ Its pretty hard to not use spurs on a spur trained horse (I have one too) they dont really work...

Anyways I LOVE YOUR HORSE!! WHat is his pedigree like? hes very very very nice good luck!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I love Arabs said:


> ^^ Its pretty hard to not use spurs on a spur trained horse (I have one too) they dont really work...
> 
> Anyways I LOVE YOUR HORSE!! WHat is his pedigree like? hes very very very nice good luck!!


 
He is young enough that working with a trainer, she may be able to retrain him...

To the OP he's lovely! Enjoy him


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

What a cutie!! I like the plaid!
HP


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

I love Arabs said:


> ^^ Its pretty hard to not use spurs on a spur trained horse (I have one too) they dont really work...
> 
> Anyways I LOVE YOUR HORSE!! WHat is his pedigree like? hes very very very nice good luck!!


Thank you :lol:
Whalin comes more from racing bloodlines, his dam's (thouroghbred) side all raced. Whalins sire was a English pleasure/jumper, but futhur back (3 generations) were race horses. 

Sire: Natural Iron (Quarter Horse)








On sire's side:
Grandpa Iron Rebel 








Dam side grandpa: Take Me Out ($794,044 in racing earnings)









(None of these pictures belong to me)


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

WOW those are some REALLY nice looking horses!!! Hes very nice and your very luckky!! Have fun with him!


----------



## HalterHorsePaints (Oct 17, 2009)

ok girl u have the best moving appendix i have seen!! i am a wp rider and he move beautiful, lopes with foreward motion, jogs nice, spur stopped Which is not hard to learn i do it everyday with mine a whole lot easier to ride!! nice background too. good luck and he will make an awesome all arounder


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you everyone. C: He is so different from my Western gelding! The only thing they have in common is when you say woah they stop. xD Spur broke thing for that purpose is useless. hehe.

Here is, his ad with the pedigre, am to lazy to actualy write it all out..I found some horses in his pedigree are in Smart Jones's pedigree too, I just thought it was interesting.
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1473715&share_this=Y

I think his newness will never leave me! (in a good way xD)


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

Finally my computer loaded the pictures...These pictures are AWFUL. xD These pictures do him no justice at all.
































































Whalins new saddle..He also got a new English saddle! I wonder what he looks like in a English saddle..? I've only ridden him in a Western saddle so far.

Good night..It's 2:23 AM here so I should get a sleeping. o-o;;


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Haha hes beautiful!


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you very much. =)


----------

